# Do I need to register for dewa?



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi there

I just moved into a new apt. The landlord (owner) was living here previously and had already set up DEWA account so electricity and water were on when I moved in.

We agreed that I would pay the monthly DEWA bills and air con.

My understanding is that I need to pay 5%(/12) of the rent each month as a housing fee plus usage for DEWA each month.

Today I read a few horror stories about overcharges on the housing fees part. Do I need to register an account or anything with DEWA to make sure the amount is correct?

I should have asked the landlord this but his English wasn't great and he's back in Iran now. I can go the agent but I thought I might get a quick answer here!

Cheers
Sean


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to go to DEWA and register the account in your name and pay a deposit of Dhs.1000. The docs you need are copy of Tenancy Contract, your passport, Title Deed and Landlord's passport. The housing fee is 5% of the annual rent (calculated from your Tenancy Contract) paid monthly on your DEWA bill. You need to do this asap otherwise the Landlord may disconnect. When you register ask for the final bill to be sent to the previous account holder (i.e the Landlord). Depending on where you live the A/C might be a different company - if you post where you live someone will advise you on this.


----------



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy response. I will go there ASAP. I'm living in JLT in lake vies tower. If anybody knows the deal with that, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Also sorry, I haven't got the title deed. Do indefinitely need this? I have the tenancy contract.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you need a copy of the Title Deed. It should have been given to you by the agent before you signed the contract - how do you know who owns the apartment? 
The A/C in JLT is provided by Palm Utilities. Their office is in Almas Tower. You have to register with them and pay a deposit of dhs.1000 and then pay monthly. Expect to pay dhs.600+ a month for a 1 bed apartment.
It is a pretty poor agent that has not advised you of all this, and he/she should certainly have given you copies of the Landlord's Title Deed and Passport.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If the DEWA account is in your landlord's name, then he has to go and disconnect it first, before they can reconnect it in your name! - they 'don't do transfers' - trust me I've tried.

You could just leave it in his name - if he's happy with that - look up your bill online every month and just pay it through your bank - you only need the account number to do this.


----------



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> If the DEWA account is in your landlord's name, then he has to go and disconnect it first, before they can reconnect it in your name! - they 'don't do transfers' - trust me I've tried.
> 
> You could just leave it in his name - if he's happy with that - look up your bill online every month and just pay it through your bank - you only need the account number to do this.



Hi Chocoholic.

Great. That's what he told me to do originally and I was pretty happy that I didn't have to pay the deposit etc. 

He provided me with the last bill so I do have the account number. 

I also have the account number Palm Utilities. Do you think that I can do the same for this?

I'll check out their websites now. 

Thanks!
Seanog


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you sure he is the landlord and not a tenant who is subletting? It all sounds very dodgy to me!
If he is the landlord just be aware that the housing fee for Landlord's DEWA acc is calculated on the purchase price. So you will be paying this for him. Don't know if this will work out more or less for you.
I am a Landlord and I have never had to disconnect for a tenant to put DEWA in his name.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It might be a different situation to transfer from LL to tenant, but I know they certainly don't do it tenant to tenant.

Interesting about the housing fee, so if a LL lives in his own place it's based on purchase price, but for tenants the rental price?

Mind you we've never had the housing fee added, even though we registered for it, seems some areas still slip through the net.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If the landlord is happy with the arrangement, just continue with it - my suggestion. Though it would be ideal to have it in your name. Even though you have paid your rent (I hope not one cheque) please do get the title deed from the landlord to verify that he is indeed the owner of the apartment.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> It might be a different situation to transfer from LL to tenant, but I know they certainly don't do it tenant to tenant.
> 
> Interesting about the housing fee, so if a LL lives in his own place it's based on purchase price, but for tenants the rental price?
> 
> Mind you we've never had the housing fee added, even though we registered for it, seems some areas still slip through the net.


Yes they do. I do not know what went wrong for you when you tried, maybe the guy at DEWA was having a bad day, but please be careful what you post - It causes problems for other people.
When you register and pay your deposit you need to request final bill to be sent to the previous resident. The account will be put into your name that day and the final bill sent to previous tenant a couple of days later. Doesn't matter if it is landlord to tenant or tenant to tenant. It does not need to be disconnected.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Yes they do. I do not know what went wrong for you when you tried, maybe the guy at DEWA was having a bad day, but please be careful what you post - It causes problems for other people.
> When you register and pay your deposit you need to request final bill to be sent to the previous resident. The account will be put into your name that day and the final bill sent to previous tenant a couple of days later. Doesn't matter if it is landlord to tenant or tenant to tenant. It does not need to be disconnected.


Sadly that's never been my experience. When we recently moved, the new tenant asked if the account could be transferred, DEWA said 'no' and I spoke to several people.

In the new villa, the previous tenant never closed or disconnected the account, it still had to be disconnected and then a new account started in our name and reconnected.

We can all only ever post with regard to our own experiences and as anyone who has been here for any period of time knows, that things change daily and it depends who you speak to! So no it doesn't cause problems for other people, it merely makes them aware of all the different scenarios. Stating that there are hard and fast rules is counter-productive.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is fine to say what happened in your experience - we all learn from that, but you are stating things as fact when you do not know the facts. In another post you are saying things are illegal when they are not. I am not trying to upset you or be rude but just ask that you be careful how you word things.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> It is fine to say what happened in your experience - we all learn from that, but you are stating things as fact when you do not know the facts. In another post you are saying things are illegal when they are not. I am not trying to upset you or be rude but just ask that you be careful how you word things.


Well you are actually being rude! By constantly having a go. Again, I had read it somewhere actually stated from RERA!

You are also stating things as fact, when clearly others have had completely different experiences!

I suggest we leave it here!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have opened DEWA accounts for thousands of people in Dubai. I do know the facts.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> I have opened DEWA accounts for thousands of people in Dubai. I do know the facts.


Well bully for you! ANNNND doesn't change the issues others have had does it?

Opening an account on behalf of someone else (i.e. being an agent - which is what I suspect you are) is quite different to people doing it themselves.

I'll carry on with my own experiences, because at least it gives the many scenarios - why that's so hard to get, I really don't understand.

I shall ignore your further attempts to bait me, as it's just sad.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Not trying to bait you.

For everyone else - you cannot 'transfer' your DEWA account over to someone else. However the new tenant can go to DEWA and request final bill for previous tenant, pay deposit and have the new account in their name without disconnection. Just be aware that if the final bill is not paid DEWA will put it onto your next bill - so always ask for proof that the bill was paid!


----------



## david_rd (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi there, just a quick question for you all, as this seems to be a similar topic. 

Live with friends family and pay rent accordingly, been told the father hasn't paid the DEWA for a year and has a bill of 3,000 and wants to divide it up to us all. 

Could we really have been living without paying a bill? Surely we would have got cut off, i smell something. Also we live in JLT and he pays separate A/C (he thought this was the dewa too). 

Any advice will be appreciated. Bit awkward confronting him, asking for receipts etc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> It might be a different situation to transfer from LL to tenant, but I know they certainly don't do it tenant to tenant.
> 
> Interesting about the housing fee, so if a LL lives in his own place it's based on purchase price, but for tenants the rental price?
> 
> Mind you we've never had the housing fee added, even though we registered for it, seems some areas still slip through the net.


Not sure how long you've been in your place but you may find the housing fee is charged in a lump sum when you close the account. I have been finding this with several of our staff when they vacate their property.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

david_rd said:


> Hi there, just a quick question for you all, as this seems to be a similar topic.
> 
> Live with friends family and pay rent accordingly, been told the father hasn't paid the DEWA for a year and has a bill of 3,000 and wants to divide it up to us all.
> 
> ...


Get the contract account number and check on the DEWA website, it's on the first page you get to on the English site and it's on the left if memory serves me correctly. If you can't get the contract account number, find out where the meter is and get the meter number, call DEWA and quote that and tell them you've mislaid your contract account number and they will give it to you. 

Theoretically, DEWA should only let people go up to the amount of their deposit without paying, but it tends to go higher than that. AED 3000 for the year seems quite low if the bill includes the housing fee. 

Not sure how much he is charging you, but if someone was being so specific with me, I would ask to see the bill....


----------



## Seanog85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all

Just a quick update in case anybody else is in a similar situation. 

It's quite wierd how different rules apply to different people/apartments.

I spoke with my agent. He reiterated that I shouldn't cancel and set up a new DEWA account. He said that there is currently no housing fee, but that if I register a new account for myself, then I will need to pay the housing fee (5% of the rent = 3,000 AED).

He said that I should also just keep paying the landlord's aircon bill - to avoid having to pay a new deposit. 

I'm probably going to do it, as it sounds cheaper and easier. Not 100% comfortable not having my own account but I'll probably just go with it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## david_rd (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi there, 
Thnaks for the advice. 

Well, I did already what you said by coincidence. I took the DEWA number and phoned them up. They said the amount was settled for 655AED from a period of Oct2011 > Oct2012. Settled and final. 
The website confirms there is nothing outstanding. I asked about the previous bill, and they said it was paid in Oct2011 for 250AED. I asked why this final bill settlement of 655AED was so low, and they said there has been no consumption. 

No consumption! There was 5 of us living in the house! LIVING. 

Anyway (dewa) asked me the name of the tenant, whom i tried to tell as my friends father. Wrong. I had a few more stabs with names of the past tennant and the landlord, perhaps he didn't understand me with the accent. He eventually asked if he was LOCAL, i just said yes. 

So do Locals get free DEWA or majorly discounted? Who knows

I confronted the father, who acted all nervous, whom said the Landlord had paid 2500AED the same day. (Wrong - Dewa said one bill was paid). He then said he would show me the receipts in the car, which turned into one receipt we had an argument and i got thrown out of the house (his new house). 

Why would the landlord pay 3/4 of the bill? Why would he not pay full? Why would he bother paying anything to measly expat?

So this is why we have not been cut off - because we have not been using it...although im sure i watched a bit of telly this year. 

I guess im asking for advice now because, i don't want the relationship between us all to be tarnished. After exclaiming i didnt want to be screwed, i was kicked out their new house and told never to return. 


UPDATE:
locals are subsidized. We would have water pretty much free and very very cheap electricity.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes Locals only pay 25% and pay no housing fee.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Seanog85 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick update in case anybody else is in a similar situation.
> 
> ...


It is fine to do that but I would still ask why the agent has not given you a copy of the Title Deed. If he is not the owner they will not want you to try and put the utilities on your name. Has the agent registered your contract with Ejari ? If not then register it yourself - they will soon tell you if this guy is really the owner or not. If he is subletting and the real owner finds out you could be kicked out and lose all your money.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

not to hijack this thread, but is there any reason DEWA invites people to pay electronically and then requires an obscure "partner code" (which I don't get sionce I don't receive a paper bill - thisis different than account number)......and for paying via SMS they have yet to send my 4 digit pin after I sent them the requested activation code? is this a deliberate attempt to screw people around?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Roadworrier said:


> not to hijack this thread, but is there any reason DEWA invites people to pay electronically and then requires an obscure "partner code" (which I don't get sionce I don't receive a paper bill - thisis different than account number)......and for paying via SMS they have yet to send my 4 digit pin after I sent them the requested activation code? is this a deliberate attempt to screw people around?


To be honest, I registered with them back in 2009, and changed my account when I moved houses. I have ALWAYS paid online (not even once using the physical copy), and never encountered problems.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> To be honest, I registered with them back in 2009, and changed my account when I moved houses. I have ALWAYS paid online (not even once using the physical copy), and never encountered problems.


I used to pay cash at Eppco and now pay on-line but through my bank rather than DEWA. I have linked the account into my bank account and credit card.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wandabug said:


> It is fine to do that but I would still ask why the agent has not given you a copy of the Title Deed. If he is not the owner they will not want you to try and put the utilities on your name. Has the agent registered your contract with Ejari ? If not then register it yourself - they will soon tell you if this guy is really the owner or not. If he is subletting and the real owner finds out you could be kicked out and lose all your money.


I agree.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

david_rd said:


> Hi there,
> Thnaks for the advice.
> 
> Well, I did already what you said by coincidence. I took the DEWA number and phoned them up. They said the amount was settled for 655AED from a period of Oct2011 > Oct2012. Settled and final.
> ...


I am sorry to hear you have been asked to leave, but I am not quite sure what it is you are now asking advice on?


----------



## doodlegoodle2 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Penalty for not registering Dewa*

Hi,
When I moved to new apartment, the light connection was already on and I did not register for the Dewa bill to be on my name. Yesterday i have received call from landlord that Dewa has given a penalty of 10000 AED for not registering the bill on my name. Am I liable to pay this as I have never heard of such fine before in UAE.


----------

